# Kaufentscheidung UWQHD, WQHD, 4K?



## KG1995 (23. März 2017)

So liebe Community,
nach dem ich mir nun nach einer ausführlichen Diskussion im Grafikkartenforum eine GTX 1080 TI FE (wird noch unter Wasser gesetzt) bestellt habe, bedarf es nun eines neues Monitors .
Ursprünglich hatte ich im Anschluss hieran entschieden diese mit einem WQHD Monitor zu betreiben. Nunmehr stellt sich mir aber die Frage, ob nicht UWQHD eine bessere Wahl wäre bzw. was eure Meinung dazu ist. Ich bin nämlich mittlerweile so überfordert, dass ich kurz davor bin zu würfeln.

4K bzw. UHD bin ich eigentlich abgeneigt. Ich habe zwar nichts dagegen Details zu reduzieren, aber dies bei einer 820 Euro Grafikkarte in kürze wahrscheinlich tun zu müssen (Blick in die Glaskugel  ), sehe ich nicht so richtig ein, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Wobei mir bei Shootern FPS wichtiger sind als die Qualität, bei Watch Dogs II z.B. ist es umgekehrt. Aber auch diese Option ist nicht gänzlich vom Tisch.  SLI ist für mich hierbei keine Option.

Grundsätzlich wir eigentlich aus jedem Genre etwas gespielt; Total War Warhammer, Watchdogs II, Star Wars Empire at War, Overwatch, Ark und vor allem The Wicher .
Weitergehend nutze ich ab und zu Autodesk Maya und muss sehr häufig mit Office arbeiten.

Als Feature wäre GSync ganz nett.
Budget sind maximal 1200 Euro.

Folgende Monitore habe ich gegenwärtig auf dem Radar:

UWQHD:
ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q
Acer Predator X34A

WQHD:
ViewSonic XG2703-GS, 27
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27
Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz, 27

Ich weiß zwar, dass die IPS-Panels gewisse Probleme haben, hoffe aber auf mein bisheriges Glück, dass es nicht zu schlimm wird^^.

Für weitere -auch günstigere und 4K Vorschläge- wäre ich euch dankbar.


----------



## To4d (23. März 2017)

Huhu,

ja, die Monitor Auswahl ist mittlerweile echt groß und steht dann vor der Frage, was zu einem und der Hardware am besten passt 
Du musst erstmal überlegen, was du möchtest. Sind dir stabile 60fps auf Hohen Einstellungen wichtig? Auch bei aktuellen AAA Games? Dann würde ich, auch mit einer 1080ti Abstand von 4k nehmen. Klar ist es möglich, allerdings wirst du nicht alles auf Ultra kloppen können und erwarten schönes 60FPS gameplay zu haben.
Zudem finde ich ist 4k erst ab 37"+ Interessant. Finde 27" für 4k zu klein. Natürlich kann ich hier nur von mir Sprechen, für andere ist 27" 4k vielleicht perfekt.

UWQHD: Selber noch keine Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Die meisten die sich einen 21:9 gekauft haben können nichtmehr zurück. Ich selbst war auch am überlegen aber auch wenn es mittlerweile besser ist, wird nicht jedes Spiel unterstützt. Es gibt aber auch für viele Titel, die kein  UW support haben Lösungen. Zudem hast du bei 16:9 Videomaterial Balken. Da ich auch viel YT/Twitch schaue und keine Lust auf Probleme in Spielen hatte, habe ich mich persönlich dagegen entschieden. Ich nutze aber auch nur einen Monitor.
Wenn du aber deinen jetzigen Screen weiterhin als 2nd Monitor verwendest und der UW hauptsächlich zum daddeln/arbeiten ist könnte ich mir das sehr geil vorstellen.

WQHD: Habe selber den XB271. Hatte vorher einen 1080p 60hz TN und der wechsel auf 1440p, 144hz!!! IPS war schon geil und Gsync ist auch ein angenehmes Feature aber für mich auch kein Gamechanger. Allerdings waren 144hz ein absoluter Gamechanger! Aber auch eingeschränkt. Wenn du viel Overwatch spielst, vielleicht nebenher noch CS:GO oder BF1 oder andere Spiele dieser Art dann ja, gib dir die 1440p 144hz dröhnung!
Wenn du allerdings nur mal gelegentlich 3-4 Ründchen mit Freunden spielst und ansonsten mehr Witcher, Ark, Watch Dogs oder andere RPG's/MMO's/Strategie lohnt es sich nicht. 
Mit einem 100hz UW wirst du aber, solltest du von einem 60hz kommen auch einen riesen Sprung merken. Über 100-110hz stellt sich, jedenfalls für mich ein enormer DR ein und merke davon nichts mehr. Allerdings merke ich sofort drops auf 90 oder weniger in einem FPS.

Persönlich würde ich aber noch warten! Außer natürlich es muss ein neuer her
Dieses Jahr kommen neue Schirme auf den Markt mit HDR, Quantum Dot, 4k 144hz Panels usw. Wann die kommen weiß ich allerdings nicht 
Aber überleg dir erstmal, was dir wichtig ist, was du brauchst und was du möchtest 

Mfg To4d


----------



## KG1995 (23. März 2017)

To4d schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ja, die Monitor Auswahl ist mittlerweile echt groß und steht dann vor der Frage, was zu einem und der Hardware am besten passt
> Du musst erstmal überlegen, was du möchtest. Sind dir stabile 60fps auf Hohen Einstellungen wichtig? Auch bei aktuellen AAA Games? Dann würde ich, auch mit einer 1080ti Abstand von 4k nehmen. Klar ist es möglich, allerdings wirst du nicht alles auf Ultra kloppen können und erwarten schönes 60FPS gameplay zu haben.
> ...



Stabile 60+ FPS sind mir in Spielen wie Overwatchr schon wichtig (deshalb meine Skepsis gegenüber 4K). Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich beispielsweise The Witcher III auf Kosten der Framerate  mit meiner 780 ti auf fast höchsten Einstellungen gespielt habe und ich damit kein Problem hatte (nur machmal wurde es nervig). Heißt: Je nach Spiel verschieden. Bei RPGs lieber Qualität als Framerate, bei Shootern eher Frames statt Qualität . 


UWQHD ist erst vor kurzem in  meine Auswahl geraten, da ich das Format sehr interessant finde und das wahrscheinlich sehr genial aussieht^^. Verifizieren kann ich es leider im Bekanntenkreis oder wo anders nicht

Zum Thema Warten:
Ist grundsätzlich möglich (dann werde ich so lange exzessives Downsampling betreiben). Allerdings frage ich mich, ob es bei einer 1080 Ti Sinn macht auf HDR, 4k @ 144hz zu warten.


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. März 2017)

Bis diese Monitor preislich attraktiv sind wird es wohl noch ein wenig dauern. Dann ist eine 1080Ti wahrscheinlich auch schon überholt.


----------



## KG1995 (23. März 2017)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Bis diese Monitor preislich attraktiv sind wird es wohl noch ein wenig dauern. Dann ist eine 1080Ti wahrscheinlich auch schon überholt.



Das glaube ich auch, deshal gegenwärtig eher UWQHD oder WQHD.

Soweit ich das sehe ist der einzeige Nachteil den UWQHD doch, dass man möglicherweise bei Spielen nur ein 16:9 Bild hat (was dann ja einem normalen WQHD Bild entsprechen müsste). Und das die hz-Rate etwas niedriger ist. Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## To4d (23. März 2017)

Ja gut, bezogen auf Overwatch hast du keine Probleme mit 4k@60fps mit einer 1080ti  Ich meinte jetzt entsprechende Grafikknüller, für mich ist gameplay <50-60fps einfach im allgemein unangenehm. Auch mit Gsync  Aber wie gesagt, für mich ist 4k eh erst ab 37"+ Interessant, QHD finde ich für 27" und normalen Abstand zum Monitor perfekt.

Die 1080ti dürfte die meisten Titel auf High/Very-High/Ultra auf 4k@45-60+ schaffen, je nach Spiel und Optimierung versteht sich  Für mich persönlich aber uninteressant, 4k überleg ich mir in ein paar Jahren wenn es 40" 100hz+ Screens mit dem ganzen anderen schnickschnack gibt. Und noch etwas mehr an GPU Leistung zu haben ist.

Ist halt alles von deinem Spielverhalten abhängig. Bist du meistens in Overwatch zu treffen, 1440 144hz.
Bist du eher am Monster verhauen UWQHD oder 4k.
Bei den UW Screens hast du halt auch 100hz. Das macht sich schon sehr bemerkbar! Wenn man es so will das beste aus allen Welten. Mehr Platz auf dem Desktop zum Arbeiten, geileres Spielgefühl und Blockbuster kommen bestimmt auch richtig geil.
Abstriche musst du halt bei 16:9 Material machen. Und eventuell auch mal damit leben, dass ein Spiel das Format nicht unterstützt, da gibt es aber meistens Lösungen für.

Was das warten angeht:
Es kommt ja noch mehr, als "nur" 4k + 144hz.
1440p 144hz hdr quantum dot von samsung zb., in 27" oder 31.5".
Auch andere Hersteller kommen mit ähnlichen Monitoren.
Der 4k 144hz soweit ich weiß erstmal nur von Acer und Asus und da bewegen wir uns bei 2k€ :S


----------

